# Looking for commercial kitchen to rent in Bay Area/Peninsula



## melindaj (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm trying to start a wedding cake business and I'm looking for a commercial kitchen to rent but I don't have a lot of money so I'd like to share a space/hours with someone else.  I know the Culinary Incubator website has some options but they are either a) expensive, or b)a little far to drive and park at the random hours I would be working (late at night, generally).  Does anyone know of a place in the Bay Area/Peninsula region that has a kitchen they want to rent?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Are you aware that the Governor signed AB1616, the Cottage Baking law which takes effect January 1, 2013?

This law permits home baking as long as no PHF (potentially hazardous food) is incorporated.

Check with your local health department for details.

See: http://www.latimes.com/business/money/la-fi-mo-governor-1616-homemade-food-20120921,0,6155634.story

or http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201120120AB1616


----------



## nickyc (Oct 9, 2012)

Have you checked the commercial rental section of craigslist? i see hourly kitchen rentals there all the time, atleast in the east bay where i live.

also, check local churches and senior centers. a lot have commercial kitchens that sit unused for most of the week.

sorry for no specific reccomendations, or if these ideas are redundant.


----------



## melindaj (Oct 11, 2012)

I wish the Cottage Baking Law would work in my favor, but unfortunately, wedding cakes have frosting, the ingredients of which are considered a potentially hazardous food...


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Depends on what sort of icing you use.

Toba Garrett has what she terms a "decorator icing".

Made using high ratio shortening.

It not only tastes great (and whips up fluffy!) but doesn't leave that greasy coating on the tongue.

I use this recipe for all of my outdoor events (Texas!) and a fair share of my indoor venues also.

Also works great as a filling, by adding jams and other mix ins that are non perishable.

I also use a lot of flavor emulsions and oils (LorAn products is my go to for these, esp the butter flavorings).

Also works like a dream under fondant.

mimi

* Tip...depending on how far away the venue is I will either refrigerate or freeze (yes, even fondant) the order.

By the time I drive, set up and add in the expected time until cake cutting, the cake is a nice cool temp, perfect for slicing.

Of course any decos I will be using are left in a good sturdy box as they don't thaw as nicely as the cake.

m.


----------



## lescookettes (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi MelindaJ,

I know this thread is now 2 years old but I am facing the same problem as you did. Looking for an affordable kitchen to rent between SF and San mateo, for a few hours a week, but no luck so far.

Let me know if you ended finding sth that worked for you and if any suggestions. Many thanks!


----------



## Green Chow (Jul 7, 2018)

This thread continues years later! I am looking for a commercial kitchen to rent part time close to San Mateo. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------

